# Speedlite Tutorials?



## StephenC (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all, I'm a bit of a photography novice so am looking for some advice. I have just ordered a Speedlite 600EX-RT (and was persuaded to get an ST-E3-RT at the same time!). The reason for this was that I was having trouble getting non-blurry photos at a recent family gathering. It tuned out I had accidentally switched the ISO from Auto to 100, but by the time I discovered this I had paid for the flash! There have been a few occasions when I genuinely needed a flash so I'm not too worried.

From the above, it is clear I don't really know what I am doing. Can anybody point me to a "flashes for dummies" primer so I can take advantage of my new kit? I do landscapes (which are unlikely to need a flash), portraits and wildlife mostly (all amateur). I recently bought the 100mm macro (2.8L), which is probably where the flash will be of most use. I'm guessing the secret here is to have the flash off camera, which is why I didn't protest too much about getting the ST-E3.

I'm using a 5D mkIII and also have the 24-70 mkII and 70-200 (f4L).


----------



## tolusina (Apr 6, 2014)

David Hobby at http://strobist.blogspot.com/
Search youtube for Syl Arena's videos.
Lots of great stuff on B&H's youtube channel.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 6, 2014)

tolusina said:


> David Hobby at http://strobist.blogspot.com/
> Search youtube for Syl Arena's videos.
> Lots of great stuff on B&H's youtube channel.


 
+1, its your first choice.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't spend another penny until you get, read, and digest, this book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321832752/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=pasoroblphot-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321832752

He has another book too, but this one is more appropriate for you. If his rumoured 600 EX RT book comes out I'd recommend that but it hasn't appeared yet and he now has a full time educators job.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 8, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't spend another penny until you get, read, and digest, this book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321832752/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=pasoroblphot-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321832752
> 
> He has another book too, but this one is more appropriate for you. If his rumoured 600 EX RT book comes out I'd recommend that but it hasn't appeared yet and he now has a full time educators job.



Thanks for the advice, I bought the Syl Arena book, but haven't had time to get into it yet. I also had a look at the Strobist web-site. I'm still waiting for the flash to arrive from Hong Kong.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 8, 2014)

StephenC said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don't spend another penny until you get, read, and digest, this book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321832752/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=pasoroblphot-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321832752
> ...




Nice. Be careful, off camera flash is a rabbit warren of gear, well intentioned advice, and medicine men. Walk slowly and enjoy it, then get the stuff you actually think will help you grow. 

We are always here with free advice, example images always help too both what you are getting and links to shots you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't spend another penny until you get, read, and digest, this book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321832752/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=pasoroblphot-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321832752
> 
> He has another book too, but this one is more appropriate for you. If his rumoured 600 EX RT book comes out I'd recommend that but it hasn't appeared yet and he now has a full time educators job.



Thanks privatebydesign for the link. I just purchased the material and will try to go through this weekend. 

I'm interested getting some lighting for home studio. Not sure if I should get some 600ex rt or just regular studio set. I like the ideal of having speedlite so I can take with me if need it. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## StephenC (Apr 11, 2014)

The flash (600EX-RT) has arrived, so I've started mucking around to try and work out what all the buttons do (remember I am an amateur). I'm still reading Syl's book. I'm also chewing my way through the Speedlite manual. For now I think I will put the ST-E3-RT away and concentrate on working out on-camera flash. My first question is: what is the difference between ETTL mode and Ext.A? When would I choose one over the other? As far as I can work out, the only difference is that ETTL has the option of high speed sync. 

I generally shoot in Av mode, as I like to set the depth of field. If I want to use the flash at it's most basic, essentially as the missing pop-up flash from my old 400D, presumably I would just leave it in ETTL and click away? I can then work my way into more sophisticated scenarios.


----------



## m (Apr 11, 2014)

StephenC said:


> If I want to use the flash at it's most basic, essentially as the missing pop-up flash from my old 400D, presumably I would just leave it in ETTL and click away? I can then work my way into more sophisticated scenarios.



This is a good setup if you need the flash just to add a little light.
ETTL will also adjust to a bounced flash, so you don't have to think about how much light this wall/ceiling/reflector will eat up.

The "drawback" is that you are still using Av.
If you are in a very dark place, the exposure will lengthen and you might get blurry shots.
The flash will freeze parts of the image, but you still get the smear of the long exposure.

Two possible scenarios:
1) leave the long exposure as it is and set the flash to rear curtain sync.
This way the flash freezes the last moment of the exposure and you get some nice effect. Good for moving subjects, dancing, etc.

2) switch to M and let the flash compensate the exposure.

Even for the first scenario, I choose M, because I want to have full control.



StephenC said:


> I do landscapes (which are unlikely to need a flash)



Are you sure?

http://strobist.blogspot.de/2011/09/mike-kelley-two-speedlight.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riTVghtbQ7E

http://fstoppers.com/how-to-use-a-flash-with-a-drone-helicopter

have fun


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gmgN8l7UFg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5byuHJ9uBns

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCDtcVFjJG4

http://dedpxl.com/product/onelight/

I've just done one so far, but put together a GREAT inexpensive starter set-up that I can share if you like. There's also another online thing that's very helpful that I'll find in a minute.


----------



## Cory (Apr 11, 2014)

OK, since you asked:
1 IMPACT UMBRELLA BRACKET w/ADJUSTABLE SHOE/REG 24.95 24.95
#IMUB/9101880
1 IMPACT 32" UMBRELLA BLK/WHT w/REMOVABLE COVER/REG 11.95 11.95
#IMU32BW/UBBW32
1 IMPACT 8' AIR CUSHION 4-SECTION LIGHTSTAND/REG 32.95 32.95
#IMLS8A/LS8A
1 IMPACT MULTI BOOM LIGHTSTAND & REFLECTOR HLDR/REG 79.95 79.95
#IMLSRH/3218
1 IMPACT 42" REFLECTOR DISC GOLD/SILVER/REG 34.95 34.95
#IMRD42GS/R1842
1 EXPODISC FLASHBENDER POSITIONABLE REFLECTOR (L)/REG 37.99 37.99
#EXFBRL/ROGUERELG

plus the 33' cord 

and:

http://www.photonotes.org/articles/eos-flash/index.html


----------



## StephenC (Apr 11, 2014)

m said:


> The "drawback" is that you are still using Av.
> If you are in a very dark place, the exposure will lengthen and you might get blurry shots.
> The flash will freeze parts of the image, but you still get the smear of the long exposure.



But there is a setting, on the camera, to limit Av shutter speeds to 1/60 - 1/200 (the x-sync for the 5D III), which essentially makes Av act like P, as far as the flash is concerned. 

I haven't had time to read the articles you linked but I'm sure you are right, there will be times a clever photographer uses a flash for landscapes. At least I eventually worked out to use Landscape mode not Night Portrait (on the point and shoot) for after dark landscapes!


----------



## m (Apr 11, 2014)

StephenC said:


> But there is a setting, on the camera, to limit Av shutter speeds to 1/60 - 1/200 (the x-sync for the 5D III), which essentially makes Av act like P, as far as the flash is concerned.



I only have the option to have a fixed setting of 1/250th as an alternative to a fully auto chosen speed.
Even with the option of limiting the speed to a certain interval, I'd probably still use M to get consistent results.

But this totally depends on your situation. If you have the option, try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 11, 2014)

Flash is a powerful and confusing tool to use. Strobist was a huge help for me in the beginning but I went to find old film books on flash because they are cheap as chips, still relevant and you can have 10 books for the price of one. The fundamentals haven't changed if your using a speedlite or studio strobe.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 11, 2014)

I will do. Tomorrow, it is 11pm here. I am just reading the PhotoNotes article posted above. I'm guessing that the limited SS range setting on my 5D only applies when the flash is on, not all the time. It is in the Speedlite settings page. I will experiment. I certainly wouldn't want to neuter my available light Av settings. 

I would use M mode but I find there are already too many settings to keep track of - see my 'needing a flash as all my photos have motion blur (because I set ISO to 100, not Auto)’ post at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

Dear Friend.
Here is another good link that I just get this morning.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/shooting_cars_with_speedlites.do


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 11, 2014)

StephenC said:


> I will do. Tomorrow, it is 11pm here. I am just reading the PhotoNotes article posted above. I'm guessing that the limited SS range setting on my 5D only applies when the flash is on, not all the time. It is in the Speedlite settings page. I will experiment. I certainly wouldn't want to neuter my available light Av settings.
> 
> I would use M mode but I find there are already too many settings to keep track of - see my 'needing a flash as all my photos have motion blur (because I set ISO to 100, not Auto)’ post at the beginning of this thread.



I think you also need to understand the fundamentals of an exposure.
You had motion blur because your shutter speed was too slow. Yes, raising the ISO will increase your shutter speed, but you NEED to be looking at all of your exposure data to understand why you are getting the results you are getting. 

Aperture + shutter speed + ISO = exposure.

The great thing is you are using a digital camera- so you can look at the back of your screen and experiment!


----------



## m (Apr 11, 2014)

StephenC said:


> I would use M mode but I find there are already too many settings to keep track of



Just because it's M doesn't mean you have to tweak every image.
I usually don't change the settings, so M actually reduces the things to keep track of while providing consistent results from one shot to the other.
Again, the ETTL of the flash compensates for small differences.

Of course, this depends on the conditions.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don't spend another penny until you get, read, and digest, this book. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0321832752/ref=as_li_ss_il?ie=UTF8&tag=pasoroblphot-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0321832752
> ...



For a home studio I think the Speedlite route is the way to go. They are nowhere near as powerful, but for most people they are way more practical.

Stands: Manfrotto 420, a boom stand should be everyone's first stand, then I really like the stacking Manfrottos at whatever size you like, I have the BAC 1052's.

Umbrella brackets: There are many but the Manfrotto 026 (?) is the industry standard. I'd go for metal ones over the poly and plastic ones.

Modifiers: This is where it gets involved, but I'd suggest a Westcott Apollo 26" softbox, I prefer them to the Lastolite style. A convertible umbrella. A 5-1 reflector around 36" and I really like the collapsible style 78" kits, they give you huge scrims as well as black and white backgrounds.

This gives you enough to play with and to see what kind of light you prefer and the direction you'd like to go in, without committing too much money to something you won't use in the future. 

Get a couple of gel sample books from B&H too, they cost $2.50 and are so much fun, they also teach you a huge amount about where your light is going.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 11, 2014)

StephenC said:


> The flash (600EX-RT) has arrived, so I've started mucking around to try and work out what all the buttons do (remember I am an amateur). I'm still reading Syl's book. I'm also chewing my way through the Speedlite manual. For now I think I will put the ST-E3-RT away and concentrate on working out on-camera flash. My first question is: *what is the difference between ETTL mode and Ext.A?* When would I choose one over the other? As far as I can work out, the only difference is that ETTL has the option of high speed sync.
> 
> I generally shoot in Av mode, as I like to set the depth of field. If I want to use the flash at it's most basic, essentially as the missing pop-up flash from my old 400D, presumably I would just leave it in ETTL and click away? I can then work my way into more sophisticated scenarios.




ETTL gives you inteligent through the lens metering of both background and subject, Ext.A is a throwback to guys like me who hated Canon's first implementation of ETTL (but we are now on ETTL II). Ext.A has a light sensitive sensor on the flash that when it is exposed to enough light, light that has been reflected back off the subject during the exposure, shuts off the flash in real time, kinda crazy cool, the trouble is it is comparatively easy to fool with reflective, or not, subjects etc so good control and estimation of FEC is important, its strength is its simplicity and consistency..

Ext.A has very limited, if any, use nowadays. It is far more productive to get a good working knowledge of ETTL II and its idiosyncrasies than anything else, particularly in dynamic situations.

Av mode for the camera, Speedlite in ETTL with HSS enabled is the beginners starter guide to speedlite fun.


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi,
Been on this journey that you are starting on.

Your final goal should be Manual settings, with playing with av etc. along the way.
Simple to remember, after lots of practice: Shutter Speed controls ambient light and Aperture controls flash.
Sounds simple but sometimes difficult to get ones head around it.
I shoot a number of community events, some weddings and some engagements, Kids, adults, some posing, most not.
Settings when i shoot generally are manual : F5.6 (reasonable depth of field) and 160th (freeze motion for the ambient lit stuff). Then set the flash (580ex2) for ETTL. Point flash to ceiling or wall, have reflector card pulled out (so i get highlight in the eyes). people love my pics, the focused ones of course. so i must be doing something right.
If it's a group, and i have not prepared with multiple lights, i increase the f stop, to give greater depth of field, slower shutter speed, say 100th, and let the flash work harder, still on ettl.

Next goal for you then is to have everything on manual, including you flash. But the above works REALLY well for me.
For more stuff look for Joe Mcnally, Zack Arias, creativelive.com.
LOTS of free stuff, that's how i learnt.

Have fun

Paul


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 12, 2014)

I would agree with not spending any more money until you have read enough material about your body and off camera flash. I'd also start you off with a regimine of taking at least 40 photos a day.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2014)

PaulTopol said:


> Shutter Speed controls ambient light and Aperture controls flash.



It disturbs me when people say that, especially to the inexperienced. Whilst it has some truth in that shutter speed does not affect flash power when below max sync, it is misleading in that aperture does affect ambient and flash (if the flash is in M and you don't change the power level).


----------



## StephenC (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you to all the great comments and advice. I think I am getting some early understanding of what I am supposed to be doing. I've read the Speedlite manual and now I understand at least the basic functions. I've had the same vibe as that given by PrivateByDesign that I really don't need to be fiddling with the Ext.A mode.

I'll continue to read through the various articles I've been pointed at and will keep experimenting, though I don't get anywhere near 40 shots a day, probably not even a month! I will even give M mode a try.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2014)

I am not a very good reading learner, but I do learn well from videos. I also really like Mark Wallace, though there are no end of people with their opinions on YouTube!

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=marc+wallace+speedlights


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> PaulTopol said:
> 
> 
> > Shutter Speed controls ambient light and Aperture controls flash.
> ...


+1

Shutter speed - ambient control (limited by sync speed. Which is why strobists crave high true sync speeds)

Aperture - affects ambient and flash exposure. (NDs can allow you to get the smaller f-numbers.)

ISO - affects ambient and flash exposure. (For speedlites, I start at iso 400 to get faster recycles with less power when ambient light is low.)

Then there is high speed sync, inverse square law, big mods vs small mods, etc... but the fundamentals stay the same.


----------



## ninjapeps (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenC said:


> I would use M mode but I find there are already too many settings to keep track of



When using a flash, I'm always on M. Pretty much the only setting that I keep changing is flash power. Shutter, aperture, and ISO are more or less constant unless there's an effect I'm going for and even then, it's usually only shutter speed that needs adjusting.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 12, 2014)

These videos by Syl Arena on the Canon web site may help.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/syl_arena_speedlite_600exrt_seminar.shtml


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 12, 2014)

This is CR forum at its best. I'm learning slot from this thread being a light beginner also.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 12, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> This is CR forum at its best. I'm learning slot from this thread being a light beginner also.



I agree. So here is my first example:






I know the composition is awful and the background is fussy (but the subject is somewhat dear to me). I used the 24-70mm in Av mode (with the Camera set to keep the shutter between 1/60 and 1/200) and had the flash in simple ETTL mode, mounted on the camera and pointed straight ahead - i.e. in simple mode! I'm pretty happy with the result - it has had no post-processing beyond that which Aperture does on import.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenC said:


> I agree. So here is my first example:
> 
> I know the composition is awful and the background is fussy (but the subject is somewhat dear to me). I used the 24-70mm in Av mode (with the Camera set to keep the shutter between 1/60 and 1/200) and had the flash in simple ETTL mode, mounted on the camera and pointed straight ahead - i.e. in simple mode! I'm pretty happy with the result - it has had no post-processing beyond that which Aperture does on import.



Good shot, first time or not! I don't know if you tried different settings to get the flash and the background roughly even there, but that is one thing to try. You can do it with an object with a sunset behind it, mess around and see what gets you the detail in the sky and the fill on your subject.

Jim


----------



## StephenC (Apr 12, 2014)

All shots of my son are good shots, then again I am biased! Essentially I achieved what I set out to do, which was work out the basic controls of the flash and how to get it and the camera to work together with minimal fuss. For now I am content to stick with this 'a bit beyond point and shoot' mentality, but as I digest the various resources mentioned here I have a camera and flash that will let me work up to more sophisticated scenarios.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenC said:


> All shots of my son are good shots, then again I am biased! Essentially I achieved what I set out to do, which was work out the basic controls of the flash and how to get it and the camera to work together with minimal fuss. For now I am content to stick with this 'a bit beyond point and shoot' mentality, but as I digest the various resources mentioned here I have a camera and flash that will let me work up to more sophisticated scenarios.



In that case I'm curious to see how it comes together for you! 

Jim


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 12, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> PaulTopol said:
> 
> 
> > Shutter Speed controls ambient light and Aperture controls flash.
> ...



Don't be disturbed.
Play with all the variables until you find what works for you. Don't poopoo what the experts teach.
One has to have some basics to build on otherwise it is the blind leading the blind.

There really is only one rule:
make sure enough light hits the sensor to give you the pic you want.
3 basic variables: iso, f-stop, shutter speed.
If you don't have a foundation to build on then you cannot make any intelligent changes to how you use your tools i.e. your camera and lights/lighting.
So: Given your chosen iso then Shutter speed controls ambient and f-stop controls flash. See what happens when you try to control flash with your shutter speed. Not much effect!
Sure you can control ambient with f-stop, but it also controls flash.
The man is a beginner with flash. Has a long and fun road to learn. Give him some basics to start with instead of knocking what experts say.

Have a great day

Paul


----------



## StephenC (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not sure if I haven't expressed myself poorly. 

It is not that I am unwilling to learn from the experts here. Far from it, everybody has been so helpful. It is more that I don't use my camera every day, or even every week, so want to pace myself and learn to 'walk before I run'. My initial goal was to just get the flash working for me to get a respectable shutter speed for indoor shots. I think I am pretty much there so now need to practice this and put it into action. 

If I seem reluctant to jump to doing all the things recommended here it is partly that I want to get to grips with each before I try the next and partly that I want to keep things relatively simple so I can continue to enjoy photography, rather than make it a chore. My reluctance to switch to M mode partly stems from my cock-up that caused me to buy a flash in the first place, namely somehow switching my camera to a fixed ISO of 100 and then wondering why all my shutter speeds were so long! For now, I am happy to let the little camera brain do some of the thinking, as mine can't do it all!

I have already learnt a lot from this forum thread and I now have links to a whole pile of resources, which I will gradually digest and try to use to advance my photography. This will be a slow process though as I have other pressures on my time. 

I really appreciate the help I have received here.


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 12, 2014)

Go take pictures. have fun. make mistakes. we all do. all part of the learning.

ask questions. 

not even the professionals take perfect pics with every shot.

flash is a great tool. just needs practice.

Paul


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenC said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > This is CR forum at its best. I'm learning slot from this thread being a light beginner also.
> ...



Excellent, you are not being pushed into running and stumbling before you are happy walking  , as I said earlier camera in Av and flash in ETTL really is how this stuff is best used initially.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 12, 2014)

PaulTopol said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > PaulTopol said:
> ...



You misunderstand my point, besides, it very much depends on the expertise of the expert. The problem with your comment is that it isn't good advice and it isn't true, it is shorthand IF you set your two exposures up in a certain way. If you set your flash exposure first to taste then it is true, if you set your ambient first it is not true.

Think like this, I have my subject at dusk, I want the background to be 2 stops under, I set my background exposure at f8 and 1/30 sec, I now introduce my subject and flash, even at full power I can't get my subject where I need it, so I open my aperture two stops, well my ambient is now not two stops under exposed, your shorthand doesn't help the inexperienced and they don't understand what happened. Conversely, get your subject and flash exposure dialed in to full power and f4, now adjust your shutter speed to 1/125 and you are golden, both exposures are where you wanted them.

Your statement is only accurate if you also say set your flash/subject exposure first.

I agree with building foundations, I don't agree they should have fundamental cracks in them.


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 13, 2014)

I am sure you are right in your description but you seem to be experienced and he appears not to be.

I think you are over-complicating it for a beginner.

Have certain basics in your mind and then alter to taste.

With experience comes the realisation that you can vary everything and end up with shots that wow.
But you have to start somewhere.!
Paul


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 13, 2014)

StephenC said:


> Hi all, I'm a bit of a photography novice so am looking for some advice. I have just ordered a Speedlite 600EX-RT (and was persuaded to get an ST-E3-RT at the same time!). The reason for this was that I was having trouble getting non-blurry photos at a recent family gathering. It tuned out I had accidentally switched the ISO from Auto to 100, but by the time I discovered this I had paid for the flash! There have been a few occasions when I genuinely needed a flash so I'm not too worried.
> 
> From the above, it is clear I don't really know what I am doing. Can anybody point me to a "flashes for dummies" primer so I can take advantage of my new kit? I do landscapes (which are unlikely to need a flash), portraits and wildlife mostly (all amateur). I recently bought the 100mm macro (2.8L), which is probably where the flash will be of most use. I'm guessing the secret here is to have the flash off camera, which is why I didn't protest too much about getting the ST-E3.
> 
> I'm using a 5D mkIII and also have the 24-70 mkII and 70-200 (f4L).


You have very good gear, as others have mentioned, do not spend more money until you learn how to use it.
There is a book call "Canon Speedlite System Digital Field Guide" that I red it and help me a lot in understanding speedlites. The new 600EX-RT is not included but the lighting principles are the same.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 13, 2014)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> You have very good gear



I'm compensating for something! ... A lack of photographic skill.

I'm sure a skilled photographer can manage with almost any equipment but, even at my level, I have found some improvement with better equipment. The 5D certainly makes better use of available light than my old 400D and I struggle to fault the 70-200. I've been less impressed with the 24-70 but only in comparison to the white lens. I do miss the old EF-S 17-55 f2.8 with IS. 

My reading continues. Slowly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2014)

PaulTopol said:


> I am sure you are right in your description but you seem to be experienced and he appears not to be.
> 
> I think you are over-complicating it for a beginner.
> 
> ...



StephenC has pointed out he is happy to work in Av and ETTL for now, and for beginner flash that is far and away the best thing to do.

I don't believe I am over complicating, I believe your inadequate meme is over simplifying, and so do true experts. If you want to give that advice and it stand up in the field you must also say to get your subject and flash exposure where you want it first, then work the ambient exposure with the shutter speed, that really isn't complicated. However explaining to a beginner why their background is now not two stops under exposed as per my example, when they followed your "rule" is a lot more complicated, un-teaching stuff is a hell of a lot more difficult than teaching it right in the first place.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> StephenC said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...



I think shooting the flash in manual will flatten the learning curve. With camera AE and automatic flash power, it's very difficult to know why any given image looks a certain way.


----------



## StephenC (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are a few more examples (just the jpgs, as I'm away from home), but no post processing. I'm still in Av - old habits die hard - but I switched the camera shutter speed settings back to normal and switched on the high speed sync instead. They were taken around midday, in partial shade. (Constructive) comments welcome. 

70-200 ISO400, f4, SS1/2000:





70-200 ISO400, f4, Ss1/1250:





I'm about half way through Syl's book (some good background but assumes a willingness to carry around giant umbrellas everywhere) and also read through the NK Guy PhotoNotes article. More practice needed.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks privatebydesign, I'll put my BH rewards to work. Kinda wait for some rebates from Canon.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 14, 2014)

I have thoughts... but I'm working...so they will have to wait.



Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

$550 x 3 units = $1500ish. Why rush into it, when you don't need to have it RIGHT NOW. I can always use my 85L II at the moment 



jdramirez said:


> I have thoughts... but I'm working...so they will have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 14, 2014)

I photograph my 7 month old mostly... so I use what I have. Two 580ex iis, the yongnuo 622 c's, one umbrella stands and one diffuser, though I'll be fixing that to two soon. I want a 72" umbrella but I think I'll wait a little bit on that. 

The yongnuo cost 120ish and allow for ettl and power adjustment through the camera. I use mkii two current tripods.. so my"studio" is make shift, but it folds up nicely because I use a family room... so being able to reduce all of the stuff is key.

I have a few small complaints about my setup, but they are mostly related to me hitting a button and changing the channels of the transceivers. So human error.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

Same here JD, I have 2 kids. They are my main reason I got deeply into photography.

Have any pics with home studio?



jdramirez said:


> I photograph my 7 month old mostly... so I use what I have. Two 580ex iis, the yongnuo 622 c's, one umbrella stands and one diffuser, though I'll be fixing that to two soon. I want a 72" umbrella but I think I'll wait a little bit on that.
> 
> The yongnuo cost 120ish and allow for ettl and power adjustment through the camera. I use mkii two current tripods.. so my"studio" is make shift, but it folds up nicely because I use a family room... so being able to reduce all of the stuff is key.
> 
> I have a few small complaints about my setup, but they are mostly related to me hitting a button and changing the channels of the transceivers. So human error.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 14, 2014)

When I get home I'll show you two photos... one that you can tell was done by an amateur and one that looks pretty Damn good if I say so myself.



Dylan777 said:


> Same here JD, I have 2 kids. They are my main reason I got deeply into photography.
> 
> Have any pics with home studio?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL... ;D, well I have plenty of those in my collection. Look forward to see those photos.

I'm thinking: Speedlite 600EX-RT(x3), ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter, some stands and softbox as priviatedesign suggested



jdramirez said:


> When I get home I'll show you two photos... one that you can tell was done by an amateur and one that looks pretty Damn good if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 15, 2014)

This image is taken at f/7.1, 1/200 of a second, an iso of 160, with my 100L. This might be a guess but I believe I had an A:B ratio of 8:1... though I'm not 100% sure it looks like it. I didn't have the 3rd Yongnuo at the time of the photo... I was using a crappy 90ex as a master and it did SUCH a great job I bought the Yongnuo immediately after the shoot. Yes... that was sarcasm... but I have good news... I sold that 90ex for 45 bucks and I lost only $5 for the chance to test it out. 

I had one 580 exii to my left with a 43ish inch umbrella (soft white surface) and to my left I was reflecting my 2nd 580 exii off of a flash diffuser (because I am going to get another umbrella, stand, and mounting bracket... but i haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

Note the softness of the background despite shooting at f/7.1. The background is just a sheet. It keeps me warm at night and provides a nice pale blue for backgrounds. I think we have other colors of sheets.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 15, 2014)

And this one was taken less than a week before. I just got the 90 ex... so I was playing with the settings and I screwed up the ratios... I think I set it for 4:1 , but I had both flashes set up under channel B... so both were under powered so the image was incredibly underexposed... but thanks to Lightroom I was able to save the image... 

So this was taken at f/8, 1/1000 of a second... which makes no sense to me as to why I would do that... I guess maybe I was playing with the HSS... but no... just screwing around. Same 100mm L.

Oh... and same background... and notice that you can see all the wrinkles in the sheet... so live and learn.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 15, 2014)

She is adorable...very cute. Must got it from her mommy 

Well, I'm no expert in studio shooting. I REALLY like the 1st photo. 

Thanks for sharing and the setup info 




jdramirez said:


> This image is taken at f/7.1, 1/200 of a second, an iso of 160, with my 100L. This might be a guess but I believe I had an A:B ratio of 8:1... though I'm not 100% sure it looks like it. I didn't have the 3rd Yongnuo at the time of the photo... I was using a crappy 90ex as a master and it did SUCH a great job I bought the Yongnuo immediately after the shoot. Yes... that was sarcasm... but I have good news... I sold that 90ex for 45 bucks and I lost only $5 for the chance to test it out.
> 
> I had one 580 exii to my left with a 43ish inch umbrella (soft white surface) and to my left I was reflecting my 2nd 580 exii off of a flash diffuser (because I am going to get another umbrella, stand, and mounting bracket... but i haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Note the softness of the background despite shooting at f/7.1. The background is just a sheet. It keeps me warm at night and provides a nice pale blue for backgrounds. I think we have other colors of sheets.


----------

